# Cottony like outbreak?



## Akasha (Dec 9, 2010)

So we received some new fish, 3 silver dollars and a gold severum on saturday.
They were beaten up pretty badly by a midas (who is now housed seperately) before we got them. On their nipped fins/injury sites there are now showing little tuffs of white cottony stuff. I am assuming this is a fungal infection, some type of Saprolegnia Fungus, as it looks very similar from the slough of pictures I have seen online. And it looks different from ICK.

One of the silver dollars had a bite on his side and the cottony tuffs and passed away today.

Just wondering what everyone uses to treat there fungal infections, so much information out there and it seems that everyone has something bad to say about every anti-fungal out there. So suggestions?

So far I have put some pimafix in there in hopes to slow down the progession but as far as I know it is only a preventitive not a solution.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that your fish are sick, Akasha.

If the white tufts are attacking places where the fish was injured, then it does sound like a fungus to me, though I'm not an expert. But there is also a bacterial infection called columnaris that looks similar. (Columnaris Disease Education from FishVet, Inc.

I would recommend treating for both, just in case. Jungle Fungus works for both, I think, but as you will want to treat quickly you'll probably have to select the best med that's available to you from your local pet store or nearby friends. There are several medications out there that can help.

I'm not sure whether clean water and Pimafix would be enough but there are probably people here who have had experience with that.

Good luck and please let us know how your fish do.


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

I use Tetra Lifeguard or Jungle Lifeguard. You can get them from bigalsonline.


----------

